# Halter bridle combos?



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

I've been riding Miss Lacy in one from National Bridle for a couple of years now and love it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

Any reason why you can't leave the halter on under the bridle?


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

If you want a cute, fun one and not necessarily a 'professional' one, try Sunset Halters. They have VERY nice quality stuff and the bridle is fully customizable with many rope types, colors, designs, etc. Good price for the quality too, and they're very kind to work with.


----------



## sjharris53 (Jan 31, 2010)

whisperbaby22 said:


> Any reason why you can't leave the halter on under the bridle?


I have done that, but it just seems a little bulky to me; it's a web halter. A rope halter might work.


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

OK, then I'd advise getting a good quality leather halter bridle. Or you can just scout around and look into bit hangers, bridles that connect to your halter, there are a lot of options around these days. Just make sure that part of the bridle is leather if you are ever going to tie your horse. I use biothane and love it, but would never tie with it. When I get back from a ride first thing I remove the biothane bridle and put on my leather halter.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

I just leave a rope halter on underneath. Two horse tack has a Clip on bridle. The brow band snaps onto a rope halter so it works better. Im wanting to get one.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

I keep a rope halter on under the bridle, which snaps around it.










All our tack, which is beta biothane, comes from Taylored Tack (which is all handmade by a friend).


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

Love mine! I bought mine from two horse tack, lots of color choices and can get matching reins too.


----------



## sjharris53 (Jan 31, 2010)

whisperbaby22 said:


> OK, then I'd advise getting a good quality leather halter bridle. Or you can just scout around and look into bit hangers, bridles that connect to your halter, there are a lot of options around these days.


Didn't know about bit hangers... amazing what is out there now! 

Thanks for all of the suggestions and sources... I hadn't found any of those online. 

As for beta biothane - I've never had anything made in it, but it must be good stuff. I think I'm leaning more towards something without bit hangers, so the idea of the bridle that has the browband that attaches to the rope halter is interesting. Off to check out all the sources you gave me...


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

I use to use a nylon padded halter bridle on the trails, just used my reins for a lead back when I was safer getting off and doing groundwork than staying on my horses (rough trails).
I don't worry about my mare now..if I decide to let her graze I just take her bridle off and let her. Unless something absolutely disastrous happens, she's not going anywhere.
I have been thinking about getting a whole biothane tack set though..very pretty, lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

Biothane is not for everybody, but in my experience (slow trail rides) it is no hotter than leather in hot weather and of course just being able to hose it off to clean makes it so easy to use. Take some measurements and see if these companies that make them can do some customizing of your tack.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

The halter bridle from National Bridle is heavy harness leather and made very well. 

What I like about it is how easy it is to add and remove the bit.....so at lunch time, release the clips and the bit's out....same way when I put the bit back in.....For trail riding in the back country, this is the cats meow IMO....

I've been riding DW's quarter horse in regular head stalls.....but I'm switching them over to halter bridles...

This is the one I have: Halter/Bridle

You can get it without the reins.....and that's what I'd do as I like my other reins better..... the reins that come with it are sewn with clips on the endx that don't pivot/swivel, and are a little thicker and heavier than what I like.....


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

is it easy to clip it on when putting the bit back in? I decided against the clip on one because I thought it would be harder to use then the snap on brow band with bit hangers (I don't know what to call it)


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

evilamc said:


> is it easy to clip it on when putting the bit back in? I decided against the clip on one because I thought it would be harder to use then the snap on brow band with bit hangers (I don't know what to call it)


I find the snap on headstall to be much easier, personally.

Maybe if I used a bit more often I would be less clumsy with clipping the bit on using the bit hangers.. but I always seem to need a 3rd hand. :wink:


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

evilamc said:


> is it easy to clip it on when putting the bit back in? I decided against the clip on one because I thought it would be harder to use then the snap on brow band with bit hangers (I don't know what to call it)


I don't have any problems with it. GF rides the same combo and she's good with it as well. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

I just leave the bridle on all day. If I was going to overnight, then I'd want the halter.


----------



## Oreos Girl (May 24, 2011)

I didn't have much luck putting the bit back in when I had one like yours Gunslinger. I cheated and used a piece of hay string to act like the full bridle when adding the bit that I would slide over the ears then clip the bit in place. Oreo sat back when tied to it one day (which is abnormal for him) and broke it so I have gone back to riding with normal halters under the bridle.


----------



## sjharris53 (Jan 31, 2010)

gunslinger said:


> The halter bridle from National Bridle is heavy harness leather and made very well.
> 
> What I like about it is how easy it is to add and remove the bit.....so at lunch time, release the clips and the bit's out....same way when I put the bit back in.....For trail riding in the back country, this is the cats meow IMO....
> 
> ...


Gunslinger, I had looked at the two halter bridles available when you recommended National Bridle Shop... good to know that you have used and like the less expensive one. I recently bid on and won an Australian Outrider halter bridle on Ebay, but the leather seems really stiff and I feel like the noseband interferes with the cheek pieces. I didn't pay very much, so I guess it's a case of getting what you pay for. Anyway, I won't feel too bad about not using it and purchasing another one.

I also found it somewhat difficult to attach the bit using the clips... so I am still undecided as to which style would be best for me.


----------



## sjharris53 (Jan 31, 2010)

I did find an Ezy Tie halter bridle at National Bridle Shop:
Ezy Tie Halter Bridle
It has the separate headstall that snaps onto the halter at the brow band, so no hooks or clips are involved in adding or removing the bit. It comes in leather or biothane.


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

Went to the National Bridle site and watched the video, it is the same design as the Zilco Bridle Part, Two Horse Tack, and others.

I have one that Two-Horse Tack made of leather as a special order.
Also a matching snap on noseband for a S type hackamore bit.

Here is the vid from the site:


----------



## Oreos Girl (May 24, 2011)

That is what I basically did with mine, I just had the bit part was tied to hay string. Looked a little tacky but it worked well. My horse just didn't like me trying to stand in front of him with my hand on either side trying to hold the straps while guiding the bit up to his mouth.


----------



## BaoisGlas (Feb 2, 2015)

I've had a halter bridle and a 2 piece bridle (halter and headpiece over the top) but gone back to using a rope halter under the bridle, as I just find it easier. I use a quick release attachment on my lead rope just in case.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Actually, Miss Lacy doesn't mind her's at all....maybe because she's gotten used to it?


----------



## tim62988 (Aug 30, 2012)

Derby Padded Nylon Halter/Bridle Combo W/ Reins - Aztec at TackWholesale.com

this is the one we have for the wife's pony, takes a bit of getting used to but works pretty well and we are happy with the quality


----------



## Rideabighorse (Jan 12, 2014)

If you don't mind going bit less you can do what I do. I use a Parelli natural hackamore which has a lead rope built in. If I use a bridle I just leave a soft rope halter on underneath.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

anndankev said:


> Went to the National Bridle site and watched the video, it is the same design as the Zilco Bridle Part, Two Horse Tack, and others.
> 
> I have one that Two-Horse Tack made of leather as a special order.
> Also a matching snap on noseband for a S type hackamore bit.
> ...


 mine is a little different from this one....it has sissors type s clips that attach the bit to the halter.....still, heavy harness leather and very good quality.


----------



## Luv equins (Oct 10, 2014)

I made my own. I made a rope halter then I put to clips on it and clicked them to the bit!


----------

